# Pine Nut Crusted Salmon



## evelyn (Feb 19, 2003)

We love this way of serving salmon.   Delicious and easy!  This makes 4 servings, about 6 oz (150 gr) per serving.  I usually serve this with steamed spinach (swishing the spinach around in the lemon-butter-dill 
sauce) and plain, buttered orzo on the side.

Pine Nut Crusted Salmon

1/2 cup breadcrumbs, fresh 
1/2 cup pine nuts
4 salmon fillets or steaks
1 1/2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1 tblsp shallot, minced fine 
1 tblsp olive oil 
1 tablespoon butter 

for the sauce: 

2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
1/4 cup cold butter
1 tsp minced dill (fresh) 
salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (170C). 

Spread the breadcrumbs and pine nuts in a baking dish and bake for 10 minutes.  Wash the salmon fillets. Pat dry, and brush with the Dijon mustard.  Sprinkle the bread crumb mixture over the salmon steaks, pressing to adhere to the fish.  Heat the oil, butter and shallot in oven-proof skillet over medium-high heat.  Add salmon, crumb-side 
down and cook until golden brown, 3 to 5 minutes. Turn fish over.  Transfer skillet to oven. Bake 8 to 10 minutes more, until cooked. 

For the sauce: 

Reduce the lemon juice in a saucepan to 1 teaspoon. Add the heavy cream and boil until slightly thickened. Whisk in the butter until smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 19, 2003)

What a great recipe evelyn!!!!  Thanks for posting it.  We love salmon too.


----------



## pgladden (Feb 22, 2003)

*I'm for sure goin to try this!*

This does look very good I will try this very soon on my family... But can you exchange the shallots for onions     


Pada


----------



## evelyn (Feb 22, 2003)

*pgladden - re using onions instead of shallots...*

Go ahead and give it a try.  Personally I haven't tried it cause I always have shallots on hand, but experimentation is half the fun of cooking and onions are not so different.

I've always wanted to try this recipe with garlic (maybe 1 tsp minced?), but always chickened out at the last minute cause we like the recipe so much as is and I have 3 little ones who can be picky and I just didn't want to risk it. 

Let me know, either way.


----------

